# Liquor License



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi guys
I'm new to Dubai n have a simple question
I still do not have a liquor license
so
A. Can I purchase alcohol at the Dubai airport DF
B. Can I consume it at home?

Plz lemme know


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

official or un-official answer?


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> official or un-official answer?


aah..its has 2 versions..
both plz!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you got a residency visa?
If so, official answer is no, no
But no-one bothers about it anyway

If not, official answer is yes no
But no-one bothers about it anyway.

So unofficial answer is yes, who cares...


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Have you got a residency visa?
> If so, official answer is no, no
> But no-one bothers about it anyway
> 
> ...


Aah,..  
thnx Andy


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Go to Baracuda Beach Resort the booze same cost as duty free and you don't need a license. Without a license you officially cannot purchase alcohol or transport, or consume it at home. But nobody bothers with a license, its a pain in the arse proceedure to get one and if your female you have to use your husbands


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Have you got a residency visa?
> If so, official answer is no, no
> But no-one bothers about it anyway


One can't officially buy alcohol without residence visa? Those rows of duty free surely can't be targeting purely non-tourists.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If you're on a residency visa you must have a licence to officially drink/buy booze, if you're on a visit, you can't get a licence so you can enjoy it, but can't buy it (in Dubai) the rules are different for each emirate. (Abu Dhabi included..)


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

But you can buy it duty free at the airport whenever you fly in and out or have I been breaking the law if I couldn't they wouldn't be selling it to me


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Theoretically, because emirates own dDDF and MMI then you're buying it from the same supplier... Let's face it, small things like rules don't get in the way of the twin gods of commerce and profit!! And if they started asking for everyone's license they'd lose sales, and DDF is one of the few parts of emirates that makes much (but not enough) money...


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well the visit to Barracuda was great. I forgot to show the girls the spectacular beach. Wonder how I could have fogotten such a beauty???


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Cos you preferred the row's and rows of Champagne, whisky and vodka perhaps?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

To our hearts delight and our eyes not kind to the wallet though unless you consider how much you would pay if you were buying it elsewhere, booze, booze, wonderful booze can make you forget anything even falling asleep on the window sill, or beside the pool or......


----------

